# I am DISGUSTED! Pictures on a child's game!!



## VaMountainMomma (Jun 6, 2005)

We got DD a train table for Xmas. It was some off-brand from Value City. She's been loving the train set so much, we just got around to flipping over the top, where there is a checkerboard, tic-tac-toe, and a Chutes and Ladders-esque game printed on it.

I remember playing Chutes and Ladders as a kid. I'm not crazy about the whole rewards and punishment aspect about it. But from what I remember, as well as what's mostly on this particular board, it's natural consquences. For example: You eat too much candy, you get a tummyache. You sneak into the cookie jar, the jar falls and breaks. You ride a bike with no hands, you fall down.

But look what happens when you carve your name into a tree:
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b1...0216071611.jpg

And see what happens when you chase a pig with a stick:
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b1...0216071612.jpg








:














: uke

I wish I had a number or address to contact this company. Unfortunately, I can't find anything on the box or instructions. I'm going to get some chalkboard paint and paint over it.


----------



## BelCanto (Oct 29, 2002)

oh my!! I can't believe that!

maybe you can get their contact info off the web...just google the name of the toy?


----------



## babymakesthree (Oct 6, 2006)

: uke I would paint over it too.


----------



## arwenevenstar (Mar 25, 2005)

OMG, That is the exact same board we had at home when I was a child......bear in mind that was the seventies.

I don't condone it for a second, it is appalling.

My grandfather before he died actually painted over ours and started to re-make the design over the top. It never got finished though


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

it looks liek something out of my grandparents house -- ie a toy from my Dad's child hood.

I thought Chutes and Ladders was just counting -- if you land ona ladder you go UP and if you land on a chute you go down -- chance like Sorry or soemthing.....

that is what i remember.

I would paint over that side -- as you say --

Aimee


----------



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow, that is a different version of chutes and ladders than what we have. I'd paint over it too.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Maybe you can discuss it in a cultural context? I doubt that your kids can really relate to that. I mean, how often do they chase pigs with sticks or carve their names in trees, anyway? It's obviously pretty outdated.


----------



## Zonie (Nov 8, 2006)

I also do not condone this at all.

But the whole "Chase a pig with a stick" thing made me laugh. I suppose at one time, pig chasing was a fun past time. But, I still got tickled.

And, personally, the man beating the boy with a cane was kinda creepy looking.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

and as far an natural consequences -- PIGS are MEAN I wuld not advise chaseing one -- ever

A


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Well, that's just disgusting


----------



## Strong Mama (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh my. God.

Thank GOD I have the dora one. Actually, I have never even looked at the pictures closely like that. Me oh my.


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

That first pic looks like baby! Notice the lack of hair and the type of clothing it's wearing?


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

Our Chutes & Ladders is the normally available one and it looks nothing like that. It's incredibly cutesy, actually.

Not to belittle the seriousness of the OP, but there is something funny about chasing a pig with a stick.


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

The bright side is that violent images like that do not appear on the current version of the game. So although it's disturbing, it's nice to see that progress is in a less violent direction! My grandmother had some old childrens' books with disgustingly racist pictures/words in them and I tried to think of that in the same light -- vile but on the way out.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Definitely call Value City and get the contact info for both Value City big wigs and the manufacturer contact info, as well and complain to both.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

i just see the guy hitting the kid with the stick and think - no wonder he was chasing the pig with a stick...probably thought he needed to discipline it.









that would quickly be painted over around here.....


----------



## Jade2561 (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RiverSky* 
Definitely call Value City and get the contact info for both Value City big wigs and the manufacturer contact info, as well and complain to both.

I agree with you. That is absolutely DISGUSTING!


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VaMountainMomma* 
We got DD a train table for Xmas. It was some off-brand from Value City. She's been loving the train set so much, we just got around to flipping over the top, where there is a checkerboard, tic-tac-toe, and a Chutes and Ladders-esque game printed on it.

I remember playing Chutes and Ladders as a kid. I'm not crazy about the whole rewards and punishment aspect about it. But from what I remember, as well as what's mostly on this particular board, it's natural consquences. For example: You eat too much candy, you get a tummyache. You sneak into the cookie jar, the jar falls and breaks. You ride a bike with no hands, you fall down.

But look what happens when you carve your name into a tree:
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b1...0216071611.jpg

And see what happens when you chase a pig with a stick:
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b1...0216071612.jpg








:














: uke

I wish I had a number or address to contact this company. Unfortunately, I can't find anything on the box or instructions. I'm going to get some chalkboard paint and paint over it.

OMG is that like some old English toy?







So weird in this day and age! Why is it just MEN doing the spanking!







:


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VaMountainMomma* 
But look what happens when you carve your name into a tree:
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b1...0216071611.jpg

And see what happens when you chase a pig with a stick:
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b1...0216071612.jpg

OMG, my DS got a Snakes And Ladders game with the exact same pictures on it for his birthday. luckily, it came with other games (one of those 15-in-1 game sets) and Snakes and Ladders was filed in the circular filing cabinet.

I didn't bother complaining. Mom bought it for $3, the instructions were obvious engrish and i doubt anyone would care at the company.


----------



## Zonie (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaInTheBoonies* 







That first pic looks like baby! Notice the lack of hair and the type of clothing it's wearing?

Well, then, they should have been impressed that he could carve his name in anything.

Besides, what is so bad about carving your name in a tree?


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Whoa, we have that same train table--I never even notice those pictures.







Then again, Brandon only plays with the train side so we haven't looked at the other stuff yet.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zonie* 
Well, then, they should have been impressed that he could carve his name in anything.

Besides, what is so bad about carving your name in a tree?

Duh! You're supposed to be bringing in the firewood














:

~Nay


----------



## daniedb (Aug 8, 2004)

that's horrid.


----------



## tbone (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm appalled that something like that is even on the market.


----------



## Jster (Apr 22, 2003)

Wow, that is really disgusting!! I'd be frustrated, too! If you contacted the store you bought it at, do you think they might have any information? Maybe it was really, really old stock...

Wow.


----------



## napua (Feb 1, 2006)

I can't believe that anyone would produce something that promotes cruelty like that.


----------



## GradysMom (Jan 7, 2007)

don't those creepy pictures remind of the sexual overtones of spanking... very inappropriate. i vot to paint over it or sand paper it off


----------



## wytchywoman (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zonie* 

Besides, what is so bad about carving your name in a tree?

Well, it is a mean thing to do to a tree, just about as mean as spanking the kid for doing it.

namaste,

Michelle


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

Just wanted to point out that the regular, current Chutes and Ladders game does NOT have any violent stuff on it. It features:

Chutes: A little girl carrying a too-high pile of dishes...drops them and they break
A little girl reaches for the cookie jar up on a high shelf...it falls and breaks
A little boy is reading a comic book slipped into his history book...sits looking glum with no books at all
A little girl sits with a big sheet of chocolate chip cookies and puts one in her mouth...is seen sitting with a nearly empty tray of cookies, some of them on the floor, a tear in her eye looking less than happy (tummyache, maybe?)
A little boy ice skating by a sign that says "no skating"...sits on the edge of broken ice with his feet in the water
A little boy holding his galoshes in hand while splashing in a puddle barefoot...is seen with a towel wrapped around him, his feet in a bucket of hot water, and a thermometer in his mouth
A little boy riding his bike with no hands...sits with a frown, a black eye, and a wheel instead of a whole bike
A little girl drawing on the wall...cleaning up the marks on the wall
A little boy with a bat, ball, and broken window...shaking the money out of his piggy bank
A little boy pulling the cat's tail...sits frowning with a band-aid on his forehead and a concerned looking cat

The ladders feature similarly natural consequences, but for positive acts.

I'd never seen that Snakes and Ladders version. Ugh.


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

That's detestable. EXTREMELY DETESTABLE!!!!!!!!!! How enfuriating. I am sorry BUT that completely makes me SICK. Was there a company name or something? I am wanting to address this.


----------



## VaMountainMomma (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
Just wanted to point out that the regular, current Chutes and Ladders game does NOT have any violent stuff on it. It features:

Chutes: A little girl carrying a too-high pile of dishes...drops them and they break
A little girl reaches for the cookie jar up on a high shelf...it falls and breaks
A little boy is reading a comic book slipped into his history book...sits looking glum with no books at all
A little girl sits with a big sheet of chocolate chip cookies and puts one in her mouth...is seen sitting with a nearly empty tray of cookies, some of them on the floor, a tear in her eye looking less than happy (tummyache, maybe?)
A little boy ice skating by a sign that says "no skating"...sits on the edge of broken ice with his feet in the water
A little boy holding his galoshes in hand while splashing in a puddle barefoot...is seen with a towel wrapped around him, his feet in a bucket of hot water, and a thermometer in his mouth
A little boy riding his bike with no hands...sits with a frown, a black eye, and a wheel instead of a whole bike
A little girl drawing on the wall...cleaning up the marks on the wall
A little boy with a bat, ball, and broken window...shaking the money out of his piggy bank
A little boy pulling the cat's tail...sits frowning with a band-aid on his forehead and a concerned looking cat

The ladders feature similarly natural consequences, but for positive acts.

I'd never seen that Snakes and Ladders version. Ugh.

That's the exact same one we had growing up. I fondly remember playing with my younger brother for hours. Definitely not the same version, here.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *afishwithabike* 
That's detestable. EXTREMELY DETESTABLE!!!!!!!!!! How enfuriating. I am sorry BUT that completely makes me SICK. Was there a company name or something? I am wanting to address this.

No, there wasn't a company name.It was just called "5-in-1 wood train and game table" And we thoroughly checked for contact information before tossing the box, because when we went to set it up (Xmas morning, mind you, as a surprise from Santa), we realized it was missing a ton of screws.







:


----------



## VaMountainMomma (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm not sure if Value City would still carry it, since they have revolving stock... but I did see that JCPenny's carries it:

http://www4.jcpenney.com/jcp/Products.aspx?GrpTyp=PRD&ItemID=0a535e0&RefPage=Pr oducts&StoreRegNo=&catalog_base=&firstpage=&CmCatI d=EXTERNAL|032648&cmOrigID=0FA677F&cmPosID=2

(if the link doesn't work, copy and paste)


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

Funny thing is that I nearly bought it for my children as well. I just wanted it for a train table too. I am thinking I won't be buying it now. I just can't imagine that being on a game. It's really pretty sad.


----------



## Moochie Mamma (Jan 23, 2006)

Wow-I have a newer version of the game that doesn't have those pics. I agree with the others about painting over it.


----------



## BethSLP (Mar 27, 2005)

Maybe its just because its late, but I think those pictures are hilarious.









I'd probably just give my kid another game and then show the game to my friends when they came over and make sarcastic jokes about it (like some posters here).

I see why some of you are offended, but its not likely to scare any kid I know. They aren't worried what will happen if they chase a pig with a stick because its not at all a factor in their lives.

What a bizarro game!
XOXO
B


----------



## jenmk (Apr 28, 2005)

A bit off topic . . . but Melissa and Doug have a 11-in-1 game set that has Snakes and Ladders. No consequences on the game board, just ladders to go up and snakes to slide down. No pictures. I like it much better than the regular Chutes and Ladders game for that reason. (We have the regular one and the Sesame Street one . . . the Sesame Street has more benign consequence pictures, imo.)

Yeah, those pictures are terrible. It's amazing what some adults think is appropriate to be on a child's toy/game. How many people do you think worked on designing and creating that game board? You'd think someone would have had a problem with it.


----------



## kellers1384 (Nov 8, 2004)

see, the snake thing kinda bothers me most. snake. serpant. sin. hell. going down. ack. from a very strict christian background, that part freaks me out. i much prefer the chutes. but those images are just sick. i can't believe they would be on a game board being sold NOW and manufactured NOW. crazy. i hope you are able to somehow contact someone to register a complaint with either the distributer or manufacturer of the product.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Quote:

Well, then, they should have been impressed that he could carve his name in anything.










Quote:

Besides, what is so bad about carving your name in a tree?
Hurts the tree and ruins the beautiful natural appearance that others could appreciate.

I think the natural consequence of carving your name in a tree should be that the tree drops an acorn on your head.







: And the natural consequence of chasing a pig should be that the pig chases YOU and pushes you into the mud. For the pig one, I can't imagine why anyone thought it was necessary to have a person enforce the consequence.


----------

